# Rapido Iphone app



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Rapido are the first to produce an app that not only lets you browse thier units but will also locate dealers/repair centers and also help you locate aires, it is free and doesnt look half bad.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Saddletramp, just downloaded it
Alan


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

downloading now. Might need to dust off my schoolboy french vacab books!


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tip-off, I have just downloaded it.

By way of a quick review - 

The language seems to be English, so no translation needed. 

Not being a Rapido owner, I only looked at the Aires function. It uses Google maps and so will cost something to use abroad, quite a lot if used frequently. 

I tried six Aires that I knew, it showed Cleres, Metz, Le Crotoy and Provins.
Gravelines was shown on the wrong side of town and it showed one out of three of the aires around Lac du Der-Chantecoq, plus one I was unaware of.

I will leave it on the phone, but probably only use it in emergency because of the cost, although it may be useful for planning in the UK.

Sandy


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

its the credits page thats not in English (I've now discovered)!  

Rather disappointingly, they don't list my van (775F). :?:


----------

